# Which of these pellets???



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

I've got a ton of pellets from my cichlids and arowana that my piranhas are now into eating but which would be the best for them????

1.









2.









3.









4.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I vote for #4







that is healthy one and can bring out the color from the fish....

But just feeding piranha pellet every time or all the time is not the best thing to do although it healthy. You should feed your piranh variety different food every week. If thier dont eat just keep feeding them and train to get use to different food.

You should feed them shrimp, prawn, silver side, smelt, beef heart, fish fillet, talipia, etc...every week with different food. But when introduce new food to piranha, it may not eat right a way but you need to give them time. Stay away from feeder.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

most tetra brand pellets are mostly fillers and wind up being messy. i would skip those. The Hakari Cichlid Golds are probably the best you got there. The floating sticks will probably go ignored unless your fish tend to strike the surface.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

BS and 2p2f are correct. The H. Gold pellets are the way to go if you choose that route. Of course as stated, a mixed diet is the best. I use the H. Gold pellets with good results.

The only thing that I would add to BS's post would be that you should pass on the sticks because when your p's eat them they are very messy.


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

i do feed my p's a variety and they have accepted everything i've tossed at them i just would like to kno what kind of pellet would be best for them when i do throw it in a snack here and their.....i'm not big on the fish fillets but the do get a diet of shrimp,krill,pellets, and beefheart mix that a friend of mine mixed up with a bunch of vitamens in it......


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

what is #4 actually called i would like to buy some and kno what the heck i am looking for


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

NeXuS said:


> what is #4 actually called i would like to buy some and kno what the heck i am looking for


its called hikari cichlid gold....

link to it


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

what size pellets do u get the large?


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

i said the tetra cichlid food i know alot of people out here that use em i dont personally but their p's love em


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Personally I wouldn't use any of those pellets. If you were buyiung new pellets I would suggest you grab some New Life Spectrum. X-Large pellets. As they are pretty much the best stuff.


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

NeXuS said:


> what size pellets do u get the large?


yes nexus i do get the large pellets......they bring out excellent color in my cichlids and arowana......i'm not buying new pellets i just ask the question because i've got huge bags of these laying around from my other aquatic pets


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

My favorite (Not mentioned in the poll) is Hikari Sinking Carnivore Pellets.


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

i am from uk, i use king something chichlid pellets, they are floating and are similar to the picture which illustrates the chichlid sticks.

My piranhas barely let them touch the water (and i have red bellys, supposedly the shy ones) also i dont see how these are messy, infact the complete obosite they just get eaten whole, and if not then anothe pygo will finish off the little bit that he left.

Good luck with the pellets


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Hikari Cichlid Gold pellets was my vote. They always bring out great coloration in my fish.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Hikari Cichlid Gold pellets was my vote. They always bring out great coloration in my fish.


You certainly are "The man" as far as I'm concerned when it comes to piranhas' coloration... so your word on this one carries some clout as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Hikari Cichlid Gold (large) floating pellets are what I use along with a good staple of white fish and shrimp.

However, I think Im going to try those sinking carnivore pellets that Piranha man mentioned..

R.T.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> Personally I wouldn't use any of those pellets. If you were buyiung new pellets I would suggest you grab some New Life Spectrum. X-Large pellets. As they are pretty much the best stuff.


Ya i think they need an X-Large pellet type as well.Dog or cat food sized stuff would be perfect.Im goin hunting foe some this weekend.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

inspectahdeck34 said:


> i said the *tetra cichlid food * i know alot of people out here that use em i dont personally but their p's love em


I use them for my big oscar and once in a while dump a few in the piranha tank and they chase them as they float to the bottom. Im thinking its because they look like little worms.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i voted for Hikari Cichlid Gold pellets


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

Actually there is one hikari pellet that is not listed that i found to work the best with P's. Its called Cichlid Bio Gold. It comes in a white bag with gold writing. Believe it or not it has accelerated my baby p's growth a huge amount in addition to them being fast growers anyways. It also contains a good colour enhancer, and has garlic inside so the fish like eating it. Anyways its about double the price of cichlid gold but the advantages are clearly visible


----------

